# Polaris E-bikes? Are they ok for entry level?



## Kiaeva (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm looking at buying an entry level ebike to go alongside my regular bike. I have been looking at the higher spec models, but since I don't live in the USA full time and I travel a lot I thought going with a used lower end ebike might be the best. I found a couple of Polaris ebikes (one is a Vector) for sale at a good price and was just wondering if anyone could give me some feedback. Do you think they will work ok for a bit of easy XC trails (they only have 80mm travel)? I would continue to use my regular bike for downhill trails so this would be more for sight seeing and the smooth trails with a bit of climb. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Wasn't very impressed with the ones I saw at the expo in San Diego about a year ago and thought they went out of business. However, used for a good price might be OK.


----------



## northernfatbike (Oct 27, 2016)

Polaris no longer makes or sells e bikes, they also are stopping sales and production of their victory motorcycles


----------

